# May have found interesting molds



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

My DIL called all excited, she bought silicone baking pans shaped like snowflakes. They also had metal ones and trees also. I think I read that silcone can be used right? Well they were expensive, but we went back to get a couple more but they were gone. I thought if they can't be used for soap, they can be used for baking. :biggrin. We are going to watch for more. Our little kitchen/cooking store is going out of business, she is retiring. I hope to found some interesting things to use for molds. Should be kinda fun. Carolyn :goat


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I found one on the clearance rack today....not snowflakes but flowers. I thought it would make lovely bars. Unfortunately they only had one so I could only make 6 at a time. Maybe I should charge extra for those since there won't be nearly as many on my table. LOL


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

I have those snow flakes too!!!!....i have already made two batches in them and they are SOOO CUTE!!!!!!...I have the silicone oak leaves and pumpkins too!!!!!!...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

So do we need to oil these or does the soap release easily? I tried a silicone muffin pan for salt bars and they stuck terribly but I'm guessing the type of soap I made had something to do with it. LOL


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey guys just an fyi if you have a target near you and you go in to their "one" spot it's usually a series of racks located by the front door that has all dollar items in it they did have some Silicone moldes for $2.50 a mold that are Snowflakes & Snowmen and Christmas Trees... they're not as thick as the "wilton" ones that you pay $10 bucks for but they are still nice.......I picked a few up back in November before all the christmas shoppers hit


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.....unfortunately I was just in there yesterday and walked right by the $1 bins. *sigh* One of the drawbacks of living in the country....I only get to the 'city' stores once a month. LOL


----------



## Meshale (Oct 26, 2007)

i used the spray no stick pam..and they come right out!........I never thought of Target..i will have to go take a peek!!!!


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

I have silicone muffin pans shaped in flowers, stars, round, and hearts. I love them! I find the key is to make sure you wait at least 24 hours before removing the soap. I do tug and pull on the silicone first to make sure they are loose - but then they just pop right out. I've sprayed them with oil in the past, but honestly didn't notice much difference. I'd love to find some snowflakes! That sounds wonderful! If only the nearest Target wasn't 45 miles away......

Penny


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

Try putting your silicone molds in the freezer for an hour and then unmolding. The soap pops right out. 

Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Ditto on the freezer - works great!

Bethany


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

lol try target.com


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

went back to get the trees and snowmen, but they were gone, we got one tree pan the next day. Marisha got the snowmen pan (metal), but no silicone. I will have to have someone check Target when they go to Minot or my friend check in Bismarck. We are going to keep watching at Walmart here. Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

I've found that if you don't get the holiday silicone molds pretty much the week (or day!) they are put on the shelves, you are out of luck for the season. I got my tree and snowflake molds the first of November this year, two days later went back just to check to see if they put more out. Nope!

Do you have a Jo-Ann Fabrics? They often carry the Wilson silicone molds and have them in stock a lot longer than Wal-Mart does. Probably because they change a dollar more. 

Most on the online stores stock them too.

Sara


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Unfortunately you are right. I picked mine up in November, before Thanksgiving. My daughter works at Target so she told me about them. I think I only paid like two dollars a piece for them, And I bought as many as I cold afford. The are a little thinner than the expensive Wilton ones, but they are silicone and they will work :biggrin

First time I actually got there in time.! I'm usually a day late, and many, many dollars short. :goat

Sheryl


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Great find. I'm going to have to check Target.com. I still haven't found the famed "Martha molds" I live in the country and rarely get to a town with shopping. K-Mart have moved out of our area too even. I did try K-Mart.com. No luck. I hope I can get a few at Target.com. Thanks for the heads-up. :biggrin


----------

